# Crush Turns 2 today



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

Love my baby boy and how he has matured so far. Happy birthday to my baby Orange Crush,

the 1st pic I ever had of him { was a cell pic }









The day he arrived to us 









At 2 years


----------



## BullyGal (Jun 25, 2012)

Awww, Happy birthday Crush!


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

I remember I thought you were crazy for getting him when I first seen his puppy picture... He was so small and not very cute lol..... He turned out to be one handsome MF!! Happy birthday, Crush! Can't believe he is 2!!! Here's to many more!


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

I know right, he was such a bobble head alien lol. I bought him based on his parents for sure, so glad he grew into that head and matured so nice. Thanks Ladies 
He is enjoying a steak tonight


----------



## Cassiemae (Sep 20, 2012)

Guh...GORGEOUS!! So handsome 
Happy birthday Crush!!

Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

Aw, happy birthday crush!


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

that one when u first got him he looks huge!!! but i love me some Orange Crush! such an awesome boy, i always use him as an example when im talkin bout Bullies!

Happy Birthday Crush!!!!


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

he was huge , he was over 3 months when we got him. Waited on him forever. Although looking back he seemed so tiny compared to today. Unfortunately he still feels he is lap dog size lol.


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

Happy Birthday Crush!It doesn't seem like it's been that long since you got him.Time flies!He's turned into a good looking bully!


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

Such a tiny puppy turned into such a solid boy. LOL!
Happy birthday Crush!!!!!


----------



## Muttlycrew (Dec 21, 2012)

He's a gorgeous dog!!

Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

Awwwww happy birthday to that hunk of love!!! I love his big bobble head in that puppy pic! Lol! Its been great watching him grow up


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Awww give him a big hug for me k. Happy birthday goofy boy.


----------



## patty (Nov 11, 2012)

Crush, Happy Birthday to you. You look like you are a very sweet dog.


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

thanks everyone, he was spoiled rotten yesterday ( actually the creep is spoiled every day , he knows he is a fav here lol }. He is in the dog house today though, he wanted a bath so bad he damaged the faucet in the bathtub cause a certain person here was ignoring him and he got mad at it not turning on. 
And yes time does fly I cant believe he is already two. Wish they stayed small pups longer


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

Such a handsome pup and a great personality to boot. Love seeing crush updates. Happy birthday pup!!

Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com App


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

Thanks Amy


----------

